# 20m 10 Shots



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Did a little shooting from my 20m spot this evening and thought i would film it for my slingshot friends here on the forum.

Nothing fancy im afraid just plain old target shooting,was using 9.5mm steel .030 latex 24mm to 18mm taper and a roo pouch.

Target was just a A4 sheet of paper with a 55mm circle drawn with a marker pen.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting bud!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A lovely bit of shooting, especially at 20 meters!!! By the way, I love that stonework. How old are those buildings?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice video and good shooting mate, thanks.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice shooting at 20 meters!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You are spot on, mate! Time for a 15m and 20m badge or two. I second Charles on the masonry work..I've not been to Scotland (my family tree on my father's side rests there among other British Isle venues) so I haven't seen this style before. Nice place you have. What time period does that masonry represent?

Oh to take a tour and enjoy a few scotch distillery tours as well. I'd want to do it in September or October when it's chilly and the pork pie hat wearing gawking tourists have scampered home to their burrows so I could nestle down in a pub with a fire place at night and just listen and gab off the cuff. Nice scotch needs chilly air to be fully enjoyed.

With that accurate shootin' you do, you dont' have to worry about that nice window in your neighbor's place in the background...nor he. I'd hate to be a squirrel in front of you.

For catapulting, you are the King of Scots.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful surroundings!!!!!!! Superb shooting!!!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

what what in the target! great shots


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Thankyou for all your kind replies not only regarding the shooting but also my home.

The building you see with the ornate window is the rear of our local Seaforth Highlanders army hall and is mostly empty.

but It does also concern me that a stray shot may damage the window but i have considered this and am fully prepared to take responsibility and put right any damage caused,i just enjoy my shooting too much.

The area of wick i live in is called pulteney town and our house and the surrounding houses were built around the 1830s i think, i do know that Thomas Telford had a great deal of influence in the planning and supervision of building pulteney town.

For Chuck or any other forum member for that matter if you ever do visit this part of the world you would be most welcome to shoot a few rounds at my humble range and enjoy a dram or two of Old Pulteney.

All the best Wickerman.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome and good group of shots 
Cheers


----------

